
My day as a software engineer during quarantine - kethmar
https://youtu.be/K2e9kkEiaSQ
======
kethmar
This video is about my random day working from home as a developer.

Each day is different and it's taken some time to get used to the new
situation, but the routines I've established definitely help.

